# Kaufe Max Payne 3 Still art prints



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

jeder Max Payne 3 Coll edit liegen sogenannte still art prints bei. 4 Posterartige Drucke. Wer diese für Konsole erworben oder sie für PC vorbestellt hat und damit nichts anfangen kann, würde ich anbieten sie ihm für einen kleinen Obolus abzunehmen 

MfG


----------

